# work in Spain



## paulo2010 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am a looking to work in Spain as a roof tiler, i have been roofing for approx 13 years now and work to a very high standard and have obtained an English Heritage Award for work that i have done, i am only saying this in case anyone needs a roofer, but also does anyone know of any good spanish construction job sites? as would love to move permanantly, any help would be very grateful.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The contstruction industry in Spain has crashed, property prices are falling and there is over 20% unemployment! Now isnt a good time. But what you need to do is come over, see if you can find any construction sites and ask around, you maybe lucky??

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Maybe we should do a sticky about the job situation in Spain....


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

You and your stickies Mary!!!   

It is nice to let everybody know about the situation in Spain economic-job-construction wise over and over again!! you are taking away all the fun of this!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Maundler said:


> You and your stickies Mary!!!
> 
> It is nice to let everybody know about the situation in Spain economic-job-construction wise over and over again!! you are taking away all the fun of this!!



Sometimes I feel like posting 'Come on over!! Thousands of well-paid jobs just waiting for non-Spanish (and often poor English!) speaking British immigrants!! Lovely homes in the sun just waiting for you (and possibly the bulldozer as they may be illegal).

Seriously though.....how can any sensible person consider relocating with their families to a country many of them know only from package holidays, with no knowledge of the language, and it seems not even aware of the cost of basic things like groceries and toiletries??
Don't they know that the recession is Europe-wide??????
If you are single or have no dependants then -after a fact-finding trip- why not give it a go, providing of course you have an exit strategy.
But to move your family on the off-chance....I just don't get it.
If you are jobless in Manchester why think you'll get a job in Malaga??

BTW...an interesting article on the suppression of peasant uprisings in Mexico in this week's 'Economist'. You may be able to read it online.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Sometimes I feel like posting 'Come on over!! Thousands of well-paid jobs just waiting for non-Spanish (and often poor English!) speaking British immigrants!! Lovely homes in the sun just waiting for you (and possibly the bulldozer as they may be illegal).


You did once  !!!!!

I often think that before people get too serious about "the spanish dream" they should question why they think they want to move here and think thru maybe moving to somewhere like Cornwall or Devon instead?? Ok the weather may not be so appealing, but moving there would be infinitely easier than Spain!

Jo xxx


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Sometimes I feel like posting 'Come on over!! Thousands of well-paid jobs just waiting for non-Spanish (and often poor English!) speaking British immigrants!! Lovely homes in the sun just waiting for you (and possibly the bulldozer as they may be illegal).
> 
> Seriously though.....how can any sensible person consider relocating with their families to a country many of them know only from package holidays, with no knowledge of the language, and it seems not even aware of the cost of basic things like groceries and toiletries??
> Don't they know that the recession is Europe-wide??????
> ...



I know what you mean!! I am currently seeking to move to the UK and most-likely will do so, as I have had several interviews in Bristol, Oxford and obviously London, I would prefer Bristol, but I will take my chances on the other ones if the job is of my liking and the salary is good.. But I have done a lot of research about it, and if you go to the Britain forum you can see some of the threads I have made and asked about a lot of things, from grocery costs, to nursery (for my baby), babysitters, etc. etc. etc. So yeah, first they have to know the situation of the country before dreaming about moving somewhere, I know I did! 

As for the article! Im going to have to take a look at it and see if I can find something online!! It is nice to have a well-informed poster around!!  thank you!! By the way, if you know somebody age (30-40) in Bristol let me know as I am quite sure that is going to be my final destination and I don't know anybody there!!  Besides wifey has to practice her english and I want to relate with english people.. Im going to England!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> You did once  !!!!!
> 
> I often think that before people get too serious about "the spanish dream" they should question why they think they want to move here and think thru maybe moving to somewhere like Cornwall or Devon instead?? Ok the weather may not be so appealing, but moving there would be infinitely easier than Spain!
> 
> Jo xxx


Cornwall or Devon, one of my sons lives in Devon, very little work, minimum wages,and very expensive.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Cornwall or Devon, one of my sons lives in Devon, very little work, minimum wages,and very expensive.


So not very much different from some parts of the Costa Del Sol!!
I agree with Jo. Why do people bang on about the Spanish 'dream'? No-one waffles on about the 'French dream' or the 'Australian dream'. (Certainly not the 'Czech dream'.) So the sun shines more here. It also rains ...bloody hard and for a long time. In some parts it's brass monkeys in the winter. Some of the urbs you see look more like Alcatraz than a 'dream home'. Five hundred people round a communal pool, constant comings and goings in the holiday season. Noise and upheaval...more like a nightmare than a dream. We spent five months in a place like that...and paid 900 euros a month for the privilege of doing so. 
Of course not all are like that...but many are.
Are people's lives really so awful in the UK? And if so, have they considered why?
And as Jo also pointed out, the UK is a kinder, gentler place compared to Spain.
I like living here...but just as there are cities as beautiful as Prague, so there are countries with a climate like that of Spain, Australia,Italy and the South of France to name but a few.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Cornwall or Devon, one of my sons lives in Devon, very little work, minimum wages,and very expensive.


Thats my point exactly!! BUT, they speak English in the west country and Brits would know the language, rules, regulations, education system, SS and NHS issues. No leaving the country, no changing cars, driving on the wrong side of the road...................

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> So not very much different from some parts of the Costa Del Sol!!.


I have never been to the Costa del Sol, so I cannot really compare.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hepa said:


> I have never been to the Costa del Sol, so I cannot really compare.



Well, the CDS covers a large area and contains quite a variety of landscapes and ambiances. Again a bit like the West Country.
People often think of the entire CDS as being like the more famous towns: Torremolinos, Benalmadena, Mijas, Fuengirola, Marbella, Estepona. But Estepona is quite different from Benalmadena and Marbella is unlike any of the others!
It's not all brash and vulgar either, whether on the actual coast or inland. There are quiet, unspoilt areas even on the frontline beach and some beautiful 'Spanish' villages.
But in terms of scenic beauty I wouldn't rank it that highly. The North and North-West would beat it hands down for that,imo.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> I have never been to the Costa del Sol, so I cannot really compare.



No, but I'm using the west country as an analogy cos its touristy and a little different to the rest of the UK. But the job prospects, wages, cost of living, slower pace are very similar to Spain IMO. I just think its worth thinking about how difficult it would be to up sticks and live there for most people - and I think people would think twice. Very few people would sell their houses, give up their jobs, move their children and hope that when they get to Cornwall they would get a job and live happily ever after, yet people seem to think they can move to Spain in that fashion!

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Just a bit off topic,

I new a fellow once, who moved a large herd of milking cows, his family, his home, everything, from Yorkshire to Cornwall. Last time I bumped into him he was doing O.K. Wonder how he would have done if he had chosen Spain.................


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Just a bit off topic,
> 
> I new a fellow once, who moved a large herd of milking cows, his family, his home, everything, from Yorkshire to Cornwall. Last time I bumped into him he was doing O.K. Wonder how he would have done if he had chosen Spain.................



Well getting to cows over here would have been costly, but he may have done ok. Not many cows on the costa del sol!???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

*10.000 Seasonal Workers from Andalusia head for France*



> The majority of the workers this year are made up by men and women who have been affected by the crisis in the construction and transport sectors............



10.000 Seasonal Workers from Andalusia head for France - RTN The Favourite Free Newspaper For The Costa Blanca, Costa Calida & Costa del Sol


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> 10.000 Seasonal Workers from Andalusia head for France*-*RTN The Favourite Free Newspaper For The Costa Blanca, Costa Calida & Costa del Sol


This should be prominently displayed for all would-be immigrants to see!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> This should be prominently displayed for all would-be immigrants to see!!


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/55588-looking-work-spain.html

??????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/55588-looking-work-spain.html
> 
> ???????
> 
> Jo xxx


I meant the bit about Spaniards from Andalucia going to France for work.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I meant the bit about Spaniards from Andalucia going to France for work.



Thats what I posted!!! In fact I did write if you're looking for work in Spain, go to France lol!! But I thought that might be a tad rude!! LOL The OP on this thread gets notified everytime we write on it, so maybe we should transfer???

Jo xxx


----------

